# Haunted Radio (07/13/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Hush, Halloween Horror Nights, Stephen King's It, Stephen King's Cell, Tales Of Poe, Saw: Legacy, and more!!

Then, we review the classic 'Twilight Zone' episode titled, 'The Howling Man' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with a classic song from 'The Rocky Horror Picture Show.' All of this and so much more on the July 13 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

